# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  Kernel Detective

## avsdeg

Возможности программы:



> 1- Detect Hidden Processes.
> 3- Detect Hidden Threads.
> 2- Detect Hidden DLLs.
> 3- Detect Hidden Handles.
> 4- Detect Hidden Driver.
> 5- Detect Hooked SSDT.
> 6- Detect Hooked Shadow SSDT.
> 7- Detect Hooked IDT.
> 8- Detect Kernel-mode code modifications and hooks.
> ...


Поддерживаемые ОС: XP/Vista.

Последняя версия 1.3.1. Скачать.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

